# Sacré souci entre Mac et PC sur MacBook Pro avec BootCamp



## Yassone (16 Octobre 2010)

Voila mon souci tous marchez bien, quant j'ecouter les son avec scratch  live version sur mac et que les son mp3 etait stocker dans partion xp  .Et du jour au lendemain ba tout les son mp3 etant sur ma partion boot  camp xp ne marche plus? Plus precisement les son comportent des virgule  accent et je ne c quel autre ponctuation dans le titre ba marche plus  alor que les son ne comportent aucun accent et autre marche,??Donc pour  test j'ai renome un son avec accent ,avec sans les accent ba la le mac  li le son mp3? ques que c que ca si vous aviez la soluce car renommer  tous les son mp3 ayant des accents ou autre ponctuation ba c pas la  peine trop lomgt ???Merci de me repondre si vous avez deja eu ce souci  et comment le regler sachant que sous xp ba tous marche nikel merci a  vous


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2010)

Suggestion du jour : reformule, écrit mieux et aère ton texte.

Ca va aider pour (peut être) te répondre !


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Octobre 2010)

Et bien, il est possible que tes machines fonctionnent comme toi tu t'exprimes.

Donc, c'est insoluble sans un petit effort.

Traduction, pour toi seulement, hein, ami ( parce que tu es nouveau )  :

Ilai ptet ke thema chinne mâle. Hun ptit aifor.

A wi : j'oublier bienveunu ha twa.


----------



## salamander (16 Octobre 2010)

Oulaaa..... Y a du lourd là !!!! 

Désolé, mais même en relisant plusieurs fois, y a pas moyen......


----------

